# 9 week old too young to start?



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Our trainer doesn't want to evaluate our pup til 12 weeks. In the meantime I am starting come and sit square in front he learned in literally 1 day. What else can I start working on as far as basics? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Depends on how long you have had the pup. My focus for a pup that age is engagement in a ton of different environments and socialization. If they are engaged enough in different places every so often I'll ask for a lured position, if not just focus on luring making things fun and making sure the pup has a ton of exposure to different people places and things. Anything that kind of bothers him now might really really bother him in the future so it is best to make those experiences as positive as you can through feeding around them.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Had him a week now he's 9 weeks old. He's exposed to everything so must be doing things right for now I have 4 other big dogs so he's learning the ropes playing with them. Exploring everything outside taking him to as many places as we can at this age. Home Depot loud noises nothing phases him. Lawn mowers sawing wood loud trucks different flooring, stairs etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't just expose him. Keep things slanted towards the positive. Little bits of food for every exposure that way the chances of him seeing it as a positive go way up. All your food at that age is given for training purposes. Throw the bowl away.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I get it thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't emphasize it enough if you can make a puppy see everything as no big deal or nothing to get excited over when they get older it is sooooooooo much easier to maintain engagement and reduce distraction later on.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in the do nothing but socialization camp. Take the puppy everywhere, different surfaces and see different race of people. Since I'm assuming this is your first IPO dog, I would not teach anything until you get to the club. Most training directors have a specific way they want things taught so even your dog already does it, chances are it's going to have to be re-taught. Better for the TD to have a blank slate than to have to go back and undo things.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you so much. Will only do socialization and work on everything around him as all positive and fun


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

How about when my other dogs get mad and snap when puppy is trying to play? He gets alittle nervous cries. Should I pick him up and "baby" him or no?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much about it just break them up and keep them kinda separated at first. They will like him more if you keep their exposure to him in small doses when he is already more on the tired and calm side. My older dogs didn't really want anything to do with my last pup until he was 4-5 months old.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Baillif said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it just break them up and keep them kinda separated at first. They will like him more if you keep their exposure to him in small doses when he is already more on the tired and calm side. My older dogs didn't really want anything to do with my last pup until he was 4-5 months old.


Yes I get him pretty tired playing with him then let him around them when he's calmer lol. Thanks!!!


----------

